

Jeff Hawkins Develops a Brainy Big Data Company - snikolov
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/28/jeff-hawkins-develops-a-brainy-big-data-company/

======
baltcode
So he is saying that you don't need to store all the data, just its most
common learnt representations. Isn't that a fancy way of saying online
learning or summary statistics?

~~~
snikolov
It is online learning, but as far as I understand, there is another side to
it. Right now, if you get a new data stream, you have to play around to build
the right models for it (mostly manually, with trial and error) before you do
online learning. As the number of data streams grows, this doesn't scale well.
Their algorithm adapts online to the data stream without you having to design
any model.

